# frigidaire water dispenser



## leila (Oct 20, 2009)

My Frigidaire water and ice dispenser stopped all of a sudden when I was
getting water, even the light bulb went off. Neither the ice dispenser nor the water work but the lights work on the inside. Any clues?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it making ice?


----------



## leila (Oct 20, 2009)

*rigidaire water dispenser*

yes, it is making ice and I also checked the light bulb somewhere else
and it is good. Could it be the motor in the door that somehow dispenses
water and ice? The fridge is 10 yrs. old. Thank you.


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

First open the freezer door and push the light switch in with your finger. Make sure the interior light goes out. If it does not, the switch is bad. 
With the light switch pushed in reach around to the dispenser and see if it now works. This would indicate the door is not properly closing or the switch is going bad.
Next there should be a wire harness connector passing through the top or bottom hinge. Remove the hinge covers and check that it did not come loose. If it is still connected tight, diagnosis will get a bit more complicated. 
Model#?


----------



## leila (Oct 20, 2009)

*Frigidaire water dispenser*

The Frigidaire Model No. is FRS24ZSGB1. I tried pushing in the lights but the
dispenser would not work. Also, tried to unscrew the black cover in front of
the refrigerator where you get the ice and water and does not come off.
I do not see any wire harness connector or the top or bottom hinge...???
Everything is pretty sealed.
When I was getting water, it stopped all of a sudden with no noise or anything and the light outside of the dispenser also stopped working.
I have a feeling something is wrong in the door itself. Everything else works!
Any other ideas?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

leila said:


> Any other ideas?


Post a photo of the schematic; it may be hidden somewhere on the back of a panel. 
We can step you through the troubleshooting. 
You'll probably need a DVM.

These guys
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=tribles+rockville&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
sell RepairMaster books for just this purpose.


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

Your model has a wire harness passing through the bottom freezer door hinge, the connector would be just behind the grill cover under the freezer. It also looks like your dispenser is controlled by micro switches, which could be cheaper to fix than electronic units. Looking at your wiring diagram, if all dispenser functions stopped working it would have to be a L1 or neutral problem. You will need a volt/ohm meter for further testing.


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

TReally said:


>


Maybe the "safety switch" just to the left of center in the diagram has failed to an open circuit?


----------



## TReally (Jul 7, 2009)

Usually the door light switch is a no/nc interlock switch, but it looks like this model may have 2 separate switches next to each other in the freezer.
Try and push the "other" switch, and test the dispenser as I mentioned eariler.


----------



## leila (Oct 20, 2009)

*Water dispenser - Frigidaire*

Thank you for all your help but I guess it got too technical for me
and probably need to have someone come in and check it out.
I am at a loss, even though it would seem simple. I tried the light switches, but that doesn't work. Somehow water and/or ice doesn't go thru the dispenser.


----------

